# Cell phone help needed



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I was checking out phone plans today, since my Bell contract will expire soon.

This one looks like the best for my needs: the Mobilicity Unlimited 55. If you enter a 1-year contract, it's $35.75 a month!

I have to look into the fine print of how much data is included, but it generally looks like a kickass plan.

1. Anybody had experience (good or bad) with Mobilicity?

I just need a phone, then. (My current phone is old and on the verge of death).

2.So if I buy an unlocked phone from somebody, could I then use it with this plan? (I am a newbie to this "unlocked" business).


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

If i were you i wouldn't go with Mobilicity. Instead, I'd stay with Bell. Call them and tell you want to cancel and they'll MOST LIKELY offer you a retention plan. You WILL NOT get a unlimited bell retention plan, but you could still get a good plan with a reliable service!

AND if you really wanna go with Mobilicity.. There are ONLY certain phones that work on their frequency which may ties you down. For instance, the iPhone will not work on the Mobilicity even if it was unlocked.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am happy with Mobilicity. I joined up at Christmas, signed up for pre-autherized payments for 1 year (not a contract, I can quit anytime by cancelling the payment, it's like a promise to pay, I had to pay the first 2 months up front I think) and I got unlimited EVERYTHING for 27.50/month +tax. If I leave the service area, which is quite big (GTA) they won't let me use roaming unless I prepay by filling my "roaming wallet" which is awesome - never a surprise bill. The roaming call rates are cheaper then Bell + Rogers but the roaming data is the same(ish), 

cons:
-My internet browsing is slower than when I was on Rogers and it's slower then my wife's Bell. 
-I have dropped the odd call here and there due to signal strength - I call back, no big deal to me. Had the same with Rogers. 
- I Had to buy my phone outright, up front. 
- NO Iphone - I had to switch to an Android - am happy with that too 
Unlimited is the way to go for me- Never a surprise bill!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Since you're looking to get a new phone, you might as well sign up for a 2-3 year contract with one of the big 3.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, all of you, for your comments. Likely plan of action: call Bell, tell them what plan I'm thinking of switching to & why, and see what they can offer me.

If they don't offer me a better plan than what I have now, for the same price, I'll switch to Mobilicity.

(The reason I don't have a smartphone yet is just because I'm cheap, not because I'm afraid of the technology or anything. Going from no texting and no data to something that offers texting and data would be great, but I'm not willing to pay through the nose for those features).


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Thanks, all of you, for your comments. Likely plan of action: call Bell, tell them what plan I'm thinking of switching to & why, and see what they can offer me.
> 
> If they don't offer me a better plan than what I have now, for the same price, I'll switch to Mobilicity.
> 
> (The reason I don't have a smartphone yet is just because I'm cheap, not because I'm afraid of the technology or anything. Going from no texting and no data to something that offers texting and data would be great, but I'm not willing to pay through the nose for those features).


How long have you been with Bell? In my experience the longer you've been with them the more leverage you have with the negociation. A bit of a warning if you go with a Blackberry as I found out when I was talking with the Bell CSR that your plan will have to change completely as you'll have to be on the RIM network and then have thier data/text plan.

With my current plan I have like 3-5mb data (no smartphone here, Sanyo 4920), text messaging, call ID, and voice mail. I negociated the data plan in when changing phones in the past and while it's no super 20gb plan for smartphones it does come in handy. I'm on a family plan which I got a good deal off my dad's long time account so he was able to negociate better and I just pay him $20/month for my share and Bell offers phone rebate upgrades every ~1-2yrs.

I was told by the Bell CSR if I was to move to a smartphone (non Blackberry) that my data plan could be migrated over as well so I don't have to pay more money but obviously I won't be streaming Youtube on the bus or out in the field somewhere with ~5mb. It's more for email at best.

Anyways call up Bell and talk with them. It helps if you've done some homework with other companies so you can push the homework you've done and if needed tlak to a higher up.


----------

